# my p's



## monty (Mar 20, 2003)

check 'em out...


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

well what i saw was nice , only loaded half way , and you double posted.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

are all your p's red?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

that's a gold spilo isn't it? that'd be why they are all nipped up.
wes


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> that's a gold spilo isn't it? that'd be why they are all nipped up.
> wes


 i was thinking the same thing...


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

thePACK said:


> PIRANHA KING said:
> 
> 
> > that's a gold spilo isn't it? that'd be why they are all nipped up.
> ...


 Same here. I cant really tell though, since when I tried to load the pic it only came out half. Those are some pretty beat up tails on your fish. I wouldnt be surprised it was a spilo.

~Dj


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah, the one in the middle has a different coloration that a red.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Nice specks on them.


----------



## monty (Mar 20, 2003)

this should work better....by the way...i've had these p's together since 1998.

My Webpage


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Interesting combination, 2 reds, 1 cariba and 1 spilo I believe. What ever works for ya. How large is the tank? They look good by the way!


----------



## monty (Mar 20, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Interesting combination, 2 reds, 1 cariba and 1 spilo I believe. What ever works for ya. How large is the tank? They look good by the way!


 180gallon.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice wish i could keep a spilo with mine...congrads


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

very cool. how big are they?

Joe


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Very nice piranhas!!!


----------



## monty (Mar 20, 2003)

Genin said:


> very cool. how big are they?
> 
> Joe


 they're 7-8 inches...goldie probably closer to 7 but is actually the leader of the pack...i've been keeping p's long before i came to this board...so i got a big laugh when i read to never mix spilo's with reds...too late,lol...i'm gonna start a small cariba tank soon.


----------

